# Wild hog hunting ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Neighbor asked me and wanted to know where would you go wild hog hunting and when.I thought the eastern side of ohio or pennsylvania.Is there any better time of year to hunt them.I've never thought much about it and don't know anything about it.So where would be the best and closest place to wild hog hunting and when?Is this something to do in Jan , feb ,march ?Can you fill me in a little. Thanks


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Try this goggle "Ohio wild boar hunting" Choose southern ohio wild boar hunting's odnr sight, near the bottom of the thread you can click on hunting locations.
Good luck they are not easy, nocturnal and travel long distances, best chance is to find where they are feeding and be there at dusk, night vision if you have it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

leupy said:


> Try this goggle "Ohio wild boar hunting" Choose southern ohio wild boar hunting's odnr sight, near the bottom of the thread you can click on hunting locations.
> Good luck they are not easy, nocturnal and travel long distances, best chance is to find where they are feeding and be there at dusk, night vision if you have it.


any drives coming this year Ron??....pm me if needed


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

After last years poor results I doubt it, if there are I will let you know.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

leupy said:


> After last years poor results I doubt it, if there are I will let you know.


Thanks Ron....Scott(fish4wall) is coming down for the weekend, for ML season

not to derail too bad....EZbite went on one last spring I think....here is the link

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=178030

and the link to the ranch

http://www.ddranch.com/

.


----------

